

Amazon is killing malls: Teen traffic down 30% in a decade - rdcasey
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/jobs-and-economy/2014/04/american-teens-dont-hang-out-malls-anymore/8857/

======
mariuolo
Didn't they even put high-pitched sound emitters to keep away youngsters?

Seems to me it's working as intended, even without blaming Amazon.

